# Hilfe vom Elektroniker gesucht



## Grozz (6. Februar 2017)

Hey, 

Ich bin ein ziemlicher Laie als Elektroniker und möchte mir gerne ein Controlpanel für meinen Rechner bauen. Im Endeffekt soll dieses den Rechner starten und die LEDs am Schreibtisch an und ausschalten. Am besten wäre es mit einfachen Kippschaltern. Später ist noch sowas wie Monitor anschalten oder so geplant aber zunächst diese beiden Funktionen. Meine Grundüberlegung ist eig den PWR Switch vom Mainboard nach draußen zu legen und diesen dann an den Schalter zu löten habe ich damit recht? Bei LEDs kann ich es mir noch nicht vorstellen wie das klappen soll 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2017)

Der Powerschalter zum Mainboard muss allerdings immer ein Taster sein. Wenn der permanent geschaltet ist, dann geht der Rechner alle 3 Sekunden nur an und aus. Ein Kippschalter geht da nicht.


----------



## Grozz (6. Februar 2017)

Okay also ein Taster und wie sieht es bei den LEDs aus? Kann ich da irgendwie das Steuern? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2017)

Klar kann man da Kippschalter in die Stromversorgung machen. Das sollte kein Problem sein. Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall Buchsen an den Rechner machen und die Kabel zum Panel mit Steckern versehen. Ansonsten wirds schwer mit abbauen.


----------



## Grozz (6. Februar 2017)

Okay. Also brauch ich ja eig nur nen Taster Kippschalter und nen paar Kabel oder ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2017)

"Ansich" ja.


----------



## Grozz (6. Februar 2017)

Na mal sehen ob ich das hin bekomme 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grozz (4. März 2017)

Hey ich bin es nochmal 

Also ich habe jetzt mal bei Conrad nen Warenkorb zusammengestellt. 
Dabei habe ich folgendes reingepackt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Frage ist nun brauch ich da nen Trafo? Weil das Panel für 12V und die Schalter für 250v sind? Ja oder? 

Geplant ist mit dem Panel den Rechner an und auszuschalten. 

Und mit den Schaltern LED und Monitor an und auszuschalten. Eigentlich wollte ich dies über die Steckdosenleiste machen. Was sagt ihr dazu? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (4. März 2017)

Edit: das hab ich wohl falsch verstanden


----------



## P2063 (4. März 2017)

Grozz schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun brauch ich da nen Trafo? Weil das Panel für 12V und die Schalter für 250v sind? Ja oder?



nein, das ist die Spannung bis zu der die Schalter geprüft sind. du willst ja keine spannung verändern sondern hängst einfach nur den schalter in den zu schaltenden stromkreis.


----------



## Grozz (5. März 2017)

Okay und zum Beispiel den Monitor würde ich gerne über die Steckerleiste steuern das heißt das ich den Stecker sozusagen mit dem Klippschalter ein und ausschalte und somit der Monitor an und aus geht. Das sollte doch ohne weiteres möglich sein oder nicht`


----------



## LudwigX (5. März 2017)

Monitor ein und ausschalten?  
Du willst doch hoffentlich nicht die 230V Leitung schalten.  

Google mal nach Funk Steckerleiste.  

Die LEDs kannst du auf der Niederspannungsseite ruhig über den Schalter ein und ausschalten


----------



## Grozz (5. März 2017)

Naja hast du eine andere Idee ? 
Mir fällt nur so etwas ein.. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## P2063 (6. März 2017)

warum den Monitor überhaupt schalten? Der geht doch automatisch in den Standby wenn der Rechner aus ist mit 0,irgendwas Watt. Lass das mal 50cent/Jahr sein.

Alternative zum Funk wäre vielleicht noch eine Master/Slave Steckerleiste.


----------



## Grozz (6. März 2017)

Naja das stimmt aber geht eher um diesen eyecatching Effekt mit nem Schalterpanel 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (6. März 2017)

Hat das Teil nen unsichtbaren Schukostecker oder willst Du das Kabel zerschneiden und dranlöten?  Lass es besser sein.


----------



## Grozz (6. März 2017)

Naja habe nen Video gesehen wo einer das selbe macht [emoji28]

Habt ihr ne andere Idee ? 
Also pc ist nicht das Ding das ist ja nur nen Kabel vom mainboard bis zum Taster 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Freak (6. März 2017)

230V schalten würde ich auch nicht machen.

 Wird auch alles schwierig was Versicherungen anbelangt... Bei Brandfall oder ähnlichem gibts da riesen Probleme wenn du da ne Steckerleiste auseinanderbaust und schaltest. 
Nach genau sowas suchen die Versicherungen nämlich um sich da rauszuholen (zu Recht).

Wie gesagt, lass den Monitor einfach im Standby.
 Wie wäre es dann vielleicht damit, dass du das Eingangssignal schaltest? Bestimmt gibt es irgendwelche HDMI/DVI Schalter/Switches, die man da missbrauchen könnte. Auf diversen Shoppingseiten wurde ich schnell fündig. 
Dann geht der Monitor schließlich ja auch an, sobald du Signal drauf gibst. Und du hast nichts "gefährliches" gemacht und eventuell sogar einen Schalter mit Fernbedienung und kannst gleich die PS4 mit dran koppeln.

Der Rest, also die Taster und LEDs schalten sollte kein Problem sein.
Geht auch "intelligent" Mikrocontroller gesteuert (z.B. mit einem Arduino, 4-Fach Relais und 12V Netzteil) und mit kleinem Bildschirm (4x16 Zeichen) und Tastern für max. 50€. 
Ist aber aufwendiger die Materie, Grundkenntnisse im programmieren (C) sollten vorhanden sein. Dank vieler Tutorials und fertiger Programmcodes (Taster, Bildschirm) geht das aber auch ganz fix.


----------



## Grozz (6. März 2017)

DIY SCHALTERPANEL - fur PC und Lampen - selber bauen - YouTube dieses video habe ich mir angesehen. 

Könntest du mir so einen Switch mal raussuchen ich weiß leider nicht genau was du meinst?


----------



## LudwigX (6. März 2017)

Die Schalter bestehen aus Metall. Wenn man damit 230V schalten möchte müsste man sie mindestens einmal mit dem PE verbinden.  Dafür haben die aber keinen Anschluss. 

Er verzinnt die Adern, die am Schalter festgeschraubt werden. Die Adern in den Kupplungen sind einfach offen. In beiden Fällen hätte er Aderendhülsen verwenden müssen.  

Bei ner Verlängerungsleitung muss der PE immer ca 1cm länger sein als die anderen Adern (falls die Kupplung abgerissen wird hat der PE bis zuletzt Kontakt)  

Die Lötstelle am PE ist keine richtige Verbindung mit dem Kupfer eingegangen.   

Halte dich bitte nicht an das Video


----------



## Grozz (6. März 2017)

Ja aber im Endeffekt hätte ich schon gerne so ein Schaltpanel worüber ich halt so ziemlich alles steuern kann. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pikus (6. März 2017)

Am einfachsten wäre doch so etwas. Einfach die fernbedienung auseinanderbauen und andere Taster anlöten.


----------



## Grozz (6. März 2017)

ja stimmt. An soetwas habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Danke dafür. Kann ich damit alles Steuern? LED und Monitor? Also Monitor sicherlich aber LED weiß ich leider noch nicht wie ich das mache.. An den An/Aus Taster der Fernbedienung den Schalter dran löten?


----------



## Pikus (6. März 2017)

Sofern die LEDs über ein Steckdosen-Netzteil betrieben werden, sollte das funktionieren. Entweder eine Steckdosenleiste mit so einer schaltbaren Steckdose versorgen (auf die maximale Belastung der Funksteckdose achten), oder für LED, Monitor etc eine eigene Steckdose.

Die Fernbedienung öffnen, alte Schalter entfernen und neue an die Kontakte löten. Kannste ja noch mit kurzen Drähten verlängern, um die Batterie zugänglich zu halten.

Dass die Garantie danach futsch ist sollte klar sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. März 2017)

Wow was ein Pfuscher in dem Video. So ziemlich alles falsch gemacht.


----------



## xxRazer211 (7. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wow was ein Pfuscher in dem Video. So ziemlich alles falsch gemacht.



Was denn zB ? 
Das er da an dem Schalter Erde abklemmt kann ICH in dem Video sehen. Leider nicht detailliert genug um sagen zu können das er das richtig macht. 

Und an die super elektroniker freaks..... für die Wago Klemmen muss man nämlich nicht zwingend eine Hülse auf flexible Kabel crimpen!

Arbeiten an 230v sollten nur von Fachpersonen durchgeführt werden. Man sollte die Gefahr nicht unterschätzen


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2017)

xxRazer211 schrieb:


> Was denn zB ?
> Das er da an dem Schalter Erde abklemmt kann ICH in dem Video sehen. Leider nicht detailliert genug um sagen zu können das er das richtig macht.
> 
> Und an die super elektroniker freaks..... für die Wago Klemmen muss man nämlich nicht zwingend eine Hülse auf flexible Kabel crimpen!
> ...



1:09 Wago klemme ohne Aderendhülse - 0 Halt und schlechte Verbindung
1:20 Wago Knubbel - ein paar mm weiter abisolieren wäre wahrscheinlich zu aufwendig
1:31 Verzinnte Adern an Schraubklemmen - nach einen halben Jahr hängen die lose im Wind, wenn man die nicht immer nachzieht - *ERDUNG?*
1:41 Einzelne Adern stehen munter zur Seite ab, ebenfalls keine Aderendhülsen
2:06 Erdung??? *TESA als ISOBAND? WTF?*
2:10 Schlupfschlauch mit Streichholz  Am besten die Isolierung vom Kabel gleih komplett abfackeln.
2:14 Isolierung? Wohl überbewertet, das Holz solls richten


----------



## Orka45 (18. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 1:09 Wago klemme ohne Aderendhülse - 0 Halt und schlechte Verbindung
> 1:20 Wago Knubbel - ein paar mm weiter abisolieren wäre wahrscheinlich zu aufwendig


Die Wago klemme ohne Hülse ist doch volkommen in ordnung und Zulässig (die Abisolierte länge nicht!)
Beim Rest stimme ich zu und sowas dann auch noch Filmen...

Bei Adernendhülsen würde ich nur die mit Kragen nehmen, bei denen ohne reißen die Litzen gerne ab bei extremen biegungen

Die Schalter im Holz sind auch Mist. Frontpanel aus Metall und PE anschließen
Oder gleich Wippschalter aus Plastik, da bekommt man wenigstens keine gewischt...

Das im Video gezeigte Panel ist Schrott und minderwertiger als manch ein 2€ Chinakracher aus einem Youtube teardown

@OP
Mal ehrlich, wenn du dir das Video angesehen hast und dir der Pfusch nicht aufgefallen ist, dann lass die Hände von 230V Basteleien


----------

